# Fishing blackwater and north side of east bay



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Hi folks. I recently move to Milton on blackwater bay. I have fished here just about every day for 7 months with no luck at all.. ive caught an abundance of hardhead cats and thats it. I have about given up on the north side of the bay and I find myself trailering to sherman cove to fish now. It really is such a waist to be on so much water and not fish it so I figured id reach out for some tips on locations and baits. Ive fished every inch of I 10 bridge with frozen and all types of artificials. ive trolled to garcon point and back. Ive anchored and thrown out 6+ rods on the bottom with frozen squid, mullet, cigars, ahrimp, etc with no luck at all.. Please help! Gas to pensacola twice a week is cutting into my fishing rod fund.. Lol. Thanks in advance. also if anyone is in the area im always down for some company on the boat. I dont know many people in Florida


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Jeez! Winter is best north of I10 for specks and stripers, when they move in. Barefoot on here fishes blackwater a lot and does well. Focus on shorelines early mornings. Look for bait fish. Use top water early and then go to mirrodines and jigs with some sort of plastic. I like split tail grubs


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Thanks man!. your the third person to recommend the mirrolures. I guess I just have to try them now. I will focus on early mornings more and see how it goes. Generally I fish right at dusk wheni get off work.. thats obviously not working though. ever have any luck night fishing?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

What chap said plus, zoom flukes in pearl on a light jig head fished around the grass, redfish magic spinnerbaits, rapala x-raps, mirrodine. These are some basic lures I have had luck with there around I10. We have also caught sheepshead on live shrimp around the sunken barge and rock island just south of the bridge ( you can see them on google earth).


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Thanks!. Are you talking about the barge on the north side of bay point?. I am not familiar with rock island.. Ive found quite a few wrecks with the side scanner, maybe ive been there and didnt know it.


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Thanks Barefoot for showing me around tonight. Nice meeting you and i look forward to fishing again when the lightning isnt as bad.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Fish Peterson Point around docks and grass flats with live shrimp, works best for me on an outgoing high tide.


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Thanks! well guys, I was on the water at 5 thismorning and pounded peterson point for 1.5 hours with ebery topwater I own as well as all the new mirrolures I just got and no hits. Fish were jumping all around me like a freakin disney movie but none payed any attention to what I had. ugh. I think im cursed.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Get a 10' castnet and learn to love mullet!


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Lol, ive got a cast net but I never seem to get to em in time. Mullet jump pretty regularly right around my dock. wrong section for this but Great timw fishing in the gulf today. Hooked a 5 foot shark that eventually broke my line, got some black snapper and spanish. those mirrolures work great in the salt.


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Well ive pounded this area at least 4 days a week since and have not caught even one fish. I did find out that it is gar congregating at Petersons point though. And since then ive noticed a few near my dock as well.. I put out a fish trap to try and catch some live bait and 3 weeks later not one nibble on any bait ive tried in there.. needless to say ive thrown in the towel on blackwater. its too annoying to fish the shallow weeds n my boat just really isnt meant for that and all the deep spots are deserted. Ugh.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Waterfront Devon said:


> Well ive pounded this area at least 4 days a week since and have not caught even one fish. I did find out that it is gar congregating at Petersons point though. And since then ive noticed a few near my dock as well.. I put out a fish trap to try and catch some live bait and 3 weeks later not one nibble on any bait ive tried in there.. needless to say ive thrown in the towel on blackwater. its too annoying to fish the shallow weeds n my boat just really isnt meant for that and all the deep spots are deserted. Ugh.


I feel your pain - but don't give up, Ive lived in the area for 40 years and fished it a lot. Fishing changes yearly - sometimes its great and sometimes not so much. You are in a great area - you just need to pinpoint a good spot in the area - you will eventually. 
I have been fishing the Alabama river for about a year now and am having a hard time catching much while some of the folks who have fished there for years are filling their ice chests right in front of me - we will each have to watch and learn... and have patience - fishing teaches it. relax - enjoy it and quit "pounding" it!


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Thankyou and yes just figure of speech but i get your point. things actually went quite well today. Went out thismorning on barefoots nrw boat and he snagged a 20lb red. I lost a lure to something big and got a lot of hits. Good day here on blackwater bay.


----------



## Defhbra (Aug 18, 2014)

have any luck night fishing?


----------



## Dafhnny (Aug 25, 2014)

I am not familiar with rock island.. Ive found quite a few wrecks with the side scanner, maybe ive been there and didnt know it.


----------

